# Hilda and Dixie all bathed and clipped



## Connie P (May 25, 2009)

I spent last week bathing and clipping a few horses and did the two that I am presently fostering for CMHR. Hilda and Dixie were angels for the bath and very well behaved for clipping. They both look stunning and are doing so well. Both came into the rescue as foundered thin and unkept but have since flourished and are looking for a loving home. They are not hard to keep but do require a special diet.

Hilda







Dixie


----------



## Champ (May 25, 2009)

They look wonderful, you've done a great job with them


----------



## Gini (May 25, 2009)

Connie

Those girls are[SIZE=14pt] *beautiful!!!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 27, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!





They are amazingly gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 28, 2009)

What nice looking girls they are. Great job Connie.


----------



## Connie P (May 29, 2009)

Thank you! Now if we could jus get them adopted it would be fantastic!


----------



## SilverDollar (May 30, 2009)

Connie, they look gorgeous! Are those the same girls I saw just a few weeks ago?


----------



## Connie P (May 31, 2009)

Yes ma'am they sure are! How are you? I wish you lived closer - really enjoyed your visit!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Connie, you know I have admired Hilda for a long time. She is just too far from me. I hope you find them a good home soon.


----------



## Marty (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Nancy! If you are interested we can try to help with transport. Talk to us!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Marty you know I would love to, but the economy right now. I mention another horse and my husband looks at me like I have lost my mind. LOL Lost that a long time ago! Maybe if I find homes for my 5 yearlings colts, I will have some leverage to work with. The fact that she has founder would not affect her ability to be a lead line pony or light driving would it? Since my excuse for wanting her would be a project for the grand daughters...I couldn't tell my husband I just want her LOL


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 14, 2009)

Connie P said:


> Yes ma'am they sure are! How are you? I wish you lived closer - really enjoyed your visit!


Me too. We have talked about moving back to "that side" of the country.



However...we are quite spoiled by the weather out here.





I just love those ponies. If I had more property I would seriously consider it, but my little "ranchette" is just too small for any more. The previous founder shouldn't be an issue for anyone as long as the adopters keep them on the right kind of feed (as you already know) and get the proper trims for their feet.

Rebecca


----------



## Connie P (Jun 14, 2009)

Well..........there is an adoption "pending" on both of these wonderful girls now! YAY! I am just elated!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Connie P (Jun 30, 2009)

The girls have been adopted and are in there new home! WONDERFUL!


----------

